
Google testing first page of all ads, no organic results - anarchnosis
https://goblackfin.com/is-seo-dead
======
visarga
I wasn't sure until 3 minutes in. I think advertising money is a good
indicator for useful content/services, if it is exactly what the person is
searching for.

------
anarchnosis
Yeah, its just plausible enough, until the part about raising sheep O.o

------
ozaemotion
April fool, nice try. better luck for next time! ;)

